# Top Ten Things Never to Say To a Cop



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Top Ten Things Never to Say To a Cop

1. Hold my beer so I can reach my license. 

2.Aren't you the guy from the Village People? 

3. Hey, you must've been doin' about 125 to catch up with me. 

4. Are You Andy or Barney? 

5. I thought you had to be in good physical condition to be a police officer. 

6. You're not gonna check the trunk, are you? 

7. I pay your salary! 

8. Gee, Officer! That's terrific. The last officer gave me a warning, too! 

9. Do you know why you pulled me over? Okay, just so one of us does. 

10. I was just trying to keep up with traffic. Yes, I know there are no other cars on the road, that's how far ahead of me they are.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

:lol: :rolling: 

Good one Nick!


----------



## Edward E Suleski (Apr 23, 2002)

Top Ten Things Never to Say To a Cop 
So Nick did you make these statements to a police officer?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ed, I've found what works best for me in that situation is to demonstrate abject humility, remorse and contrition right up to the point when they put the cuffs on me.

Actually, I have great respect for all law enforcement officers. They are all that stand between us and anarchy.

Both of my sons, of whom I am exceedingly proud, are cops, so I have to pretty much behave myself. 

Nickster :smoking:


----------



## Edward E Suleski (Apr 23, 2002)

I was only joking.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I know, Ed. 

But thanks, anyway. Your hilarious rimshot gave me the perfect opening to brag on my sons.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

lol, that was funny. I really liked "Gee, Officer! That's terrific. The last officer gave me a warning, too!"


----------

